# Borostu82's Journal



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well i think its about time i started a journal:thumb:

About Me

I have competed twice before in 2 club shows, the first time i never got my diet right which ended up with me way out of condition.

The second time i was too fat in my off season so left myself to much to do in 14 weeks but managed to get in ok condition and learnt alot about my body. Pics are on my profile of both shows

Aim

so my aim is to stay in reasonable condition for the next 1-2 years while adding more size to enable me to have enough size to mix it in the inters or novice(depending on the fed).

im off on holiday in 10 weeks so thouught it would be a nice time to drop a lil excess fat before i go

Stats

Age: 27

height: 5ft 10"

weight: 16.3

Diet

This diet is my off season diet with the carbs removed. I got this diet from working with James during the prep for my last show.

We found i struggled to diet with med carbs so we adopted a keto style diet and this seemd to work for me.

meal 1: 5 x omega 3 eggs, 25g isolate

meal 2: 55g isolate, 50g Natty PB

meal 3: 250g turkey, 50g almonds

meal 4: 55g isolate, 50g Natty PB

meal 5: 200g salmon, green salad

meal 6: 55g isolate, 50g Natty PB

Supps

Vitc 2000mg

primrose oil 1000mg

multi vits

kelp

fish oil 1000mg

psyllium husk

joint care

i wont be using any AAS but i will be running 8iu of hygetropin.

Training

My ideal week is below but depending on my shifts it could change

Monday: back & bi's

Tues: chest & Tri's

Wed: rest

Thurs:Quads and Calfs

Fri: shoulders and hams

i will be doing 45 mins cardio after training and depending on my weekly loss will depend on whether or not i start doing AM cardio

These pics were taken today after training back.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

more fat pics lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not looking to fat stu for off season and considering length of being natty im impressed. legs luckin rather large and much improved. hope ure well


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> not looking to fat stu for off season and considering length of being natty im impressed. legs luckin rather large and much improved. hope ure well


its too fat for me as i seem to store it everywhere.

Im still having issues with my knee's so cant go full tilt on them so im greatful i have a big of mass there already. (now i have been off aas a while i feel all my joints and lil aches)

I forgot to add to the journal, im hoping to loose 2lbs a week and i will be seeing JL every now and again while im in my off season.

Im hoping this journal and seeing JL will keep me motivated while i have no shows planned.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Todays training

Back

Pullover machine x 4

BB bent over rows x 4

underhand pulldowns x 4

wide arm seated rows x 4

Deadlifts (partial due to having bad knee's) x 4

arms

Preacher curl x 4 (last set triple drop )

Ez curls FST7


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Stu,

You don't look that bad. Don't be so hard on yourself.

I was talking to the winner of last years show, Richard, and told him that I felt a bit sorry for the "little lad" who got put next to him on stage :confused1: .

I am sure with dedication you will make good progress over the next couple of years.

I train at Deny's in Stockton. Maybe we will meet 1 day & you can show me how it is done:thumbup1:, or maybe not, I am an old man, now!!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> You don't look that bad. Don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> ...


i know i could not believe i had to stand next to richie

I train in deny's in stockton too. I train in the mornings tho.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i feel a lil bit light headed today but think thats due to the amount of carbs im having

i have worked out my micro's, had a bit of a nighmare trying to work some of them out

pro=361

fats=157.5

carbs=22

cals=3228

i'll be training in DL's tonight as im working in london. (i train at DL down here as i my friends the manager and i train for free:thumb


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

training partner cant make tonight so im on my own.

im feeling drained already im just hoping most of this is down to the massive blow out i had over the weekend in amsterdam


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

felt a bit tired yesterday but still trained hard.

chest

incline flys 4 sets 10-15 reps, 15kgs, 28kgs, 28kgs, 28kgs

Flat DB bench press 4 sets 8-15 reps, 28kgs, 28kgs, 30kgs, 32kgs

wide arm dips 4 sets, 12-15 reps (last set was to failure)

cable crossovers, FST7

Tri's

Push downs, 2 sets, (1st set 20kgs, 25kgs, 30kgs, 35kgs, 40kgs)(2nd set 40kgs, 35kgs, 30kgs, 25kgs, 20kgs) rep range 8-15

rope pull overs 4 sets 12-15

45mins cardio done


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

how nice of my dept to buy pizza for everyone!! :cursing:

they would do this the same week i decide to start dieting.....i stayed strong and did not eat any.

Im feeling very hungry tho


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i had a sneaky weigh in this morning as i was guessing i would loose alot of water this week

My weight this morning was 15.11 and i can see a diff in my body already.

I did not train yesterday as it was my day off plus i was traveling home from london

today i trained shoulders

Seated DB press, (4 sets) 30kgsx15, 35x12, 40x10, 45x6

flys, (4 sets) 10kgsx15, 12.5kgsx15, 12.5kgsx12, 12.5kgsx10 (very strict movement)

bent over reverse flys, (4sets) 12.5kgsx15, 15,12,12

Shrugs (4sets) 15reps, 35kgs, 40kgs, 45kgs, 50kgs

35mins cardio done.


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

Stu-are you doing your cardio after each gym session? Or do you use one day per week just for cardio? Like gym 4 times per week cardio on a seperate day totally???


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

steevey said:


> Stu-are you doing your cardio after each gym session? Or do you use one day per week just for cardio? Like gym 4 times per week cardio on a seperate day totally???


at the moment as im loosing well enough im just sticking to around 40-45mins after my work outs so im currently doing 4 cardio sessions a week

when i start to struggle to loose 2lbs a week i will add morning cardio in 30mins for 5 mornings see how i go then i can up it to each day if i dont hit my targets


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i did write this out on friday but my internet was playing up

well friday i trained legs, i have been suffering with bad knee's for the past year or so i dont squat no more and this seems to have helped

leg ext, 4 sets 15, 15, 12, 10 (last set was a triple drop)

hack squat 4 sets, 40kgs x 15, 80kgs x 15, 120kgs x 10, last set was a triple drop 160kgs, 80kgs, 40kgs

stag leg press 100kgs 3 sets x 15 reps each leg

hamstring curls 4 sets 15, 15, 12, 10

40mins cardio

(the hack and leg press weights are not including the sled)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i had my cheat 1 night earlier(fri) as i was am working nights sat-wed.

i had a vindaloo, rice, samosas, naan bread and poppadoms

so i missed my sat weigh in but i know i had a good loss as i weighed myself on thurs and i was 15.11

from now on cheats will be sat nights and weigh in's will be sat morning


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trained chest on monday as my hamstrings were still sore

incline bench press x 4 sets las set i done a drop set

incline flys x4 15-10 reps

dips 4 x 15 reps

tricep push downs ( 2 x giant sets

rope extentions 3 x 12-15 reps

im on nights and hanging out at the mo so might add the weights i used after i get some sleep


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck with this nice wide back


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Galtonator said:


> good luck with this nice wide back


Thanks mate,

Trained back & bi's yesterday

Deadlifts, warm up, 100kgs 12, 140kgs 10, 180kgs 6, 200kgs 3

(i could have done a few more at 200kgs but started to feel pain in my knee's)

WG Pull downs, 3 sets, 15-8 reps

DB pull overs, 3 sets, 15-12 reps

Bent over BB row, 3 sets, 100kgs, 15-8 reps

Rope lat pull downs, 3 sets, 15 reps

(can think of the name for these)

Seated DB curls on a machine

I was shattered due to nights so feel weak are deadlifts, i did not do no fitness as i wanted to go back to bed.

Diets been good and its my mam's 50th on sat, she is having a fancy dress party so will have my cheat then.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

forgot to mention, no training today so longer in bed :thumb:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> i did write this out on friday but my internet was playing up
> 
> well friday i trained legs, i have been suffering with bad knee's for the past year or so i dont squat no more and this seems to have helped
> 
> ...


Your leg session is very similar to mine Stu, although I don't go so heavy on the hack squat, now.

The staggered leg press is an interesting variation. You were presumably introduced to this by Marticus (via JL). I do 3 sets of these followed immediately by lunges - a real killer.

For me, a slipped disc but paid to any real leg work last year, but starting to make gains again. You have to work around the problems as best you can.

Stick with it:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Your leg session is very similar to mine Stu, although I don't go so heavy on the hack squat, now.
> 
> The staggered leg press is an interesting variation. You were presumably introduced to this by Marticus (via JL). I do 3 sets of these followed immediately by lunges - a real killer.
> 
> ...


yeah i experianced the bruatl leg work out from JL before Marti, i would have warned him about the leg work out as marti said it almost ended him

i normall do the lunges too but thought against it, im feeling all the niggles now im off the gear. Just got to keep on keeping on.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well has my mam's 50th this weekend so was a bit of a rough one.

Sat morning i weighed 15.8 so 3lbs loss which im happy with.

Im back down london working so will be training tonight in DL's i'll be doing chest & tri's


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Had a decent session last night,

Chest

Incline DB press 4 sets, warm up, 36kgs 15reps, 40kgs 12reps, 46kgs 10reps, 28kgs 15reps

Pec dec, 4 sets last set done a drop set

seated chest press (machine) 4 sets, 60kgs 15, 70kgs 15, 80kgs 12, 90kgs 10 with 5 negitive reps

Tri's

Reverse grip push downs, 2 rack runs (i basically do a set, increase the weight and perform another set then repeat til i cant do it no more, rest than go back the other way)

narrow grip bench press, 3 sets, 60kgs 15reps, 70kgs 15 reps, 80kgs 12 reps with 2-3 forced reps

40mins cardio

Because of the heavy weekend i have felt light headed mon and tue but im feeling good today. I am feeling weaker in the gym.

i feel i look sh1t at tho mo, dieting without gear is no fun :sad:

when i'm home i'll bang up a pic from my mam's 50th as i was dressed up as a smurf


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been tryin to figure out the best way to train my legs due to having bad knee's and now im aas free it seems to affect me more

after watching the below links of Neil Hill i will train legs every 2 weeks and will alternate my leg work out from the one i already do show to me by JL and this one in the video.

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/in-the-trenches/2827-uk-guru-neil-hill-trains-legs-part-one.html

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/in-the-trenches/2856-uk-guru-neil-hill-trains-legs-part-two.html


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

back last night, i felt really weak. I also wore a vest and feel as tho i loooked flat, fat and althi i have lost 8lbs i feels i have lost 8lbs off my face!

Back

Pull overs, 36kgs 15reps, 38kgs 15, 40kgs 10reps, 44kgs 9 reps

MTR machine lat pull down, 4 sets, rep range 15-8

seated cable row w/g, 4 sets, rep range 15-10

bb row, 60kgs 15reps, 80s 15 reps, 100kgs 10, 100kgs 9

partial deads (dorian style) 100kgs 15reps, 140kgs 10, 140kgs 8, 100kgs 14reps

Bi's

machine seated single arm curls, 4 sets, rep range 15-8

preacher curl, 3 sets, rep range 15-10

Due to an issue at work i did not get to the gym untill late so this affected my cardio so only manged 10mins then had to get back to where i lodge and cook my food for the next 2 days

not enjoying the diet this week


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stu i wouldnt shy away from heavy stuff permanantly. remember neil hill does that type workout the 3rd week but first 2 weeks are hit with heavy straight sets


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> stu i wouldnt shy away from heavy stuff permanantly. remember neil hill does that type workout the 3rd week but first 2 weeks are hit with heavy straight sets


i will be going heavy when i do the JL style work out, i managed 4plates hack squat for decent reps so think i'll move the weight up to 4.5 or even 5 depending on how i feel.

i know what your saying tho mate. Im still having issues with my knee's so will train legs fortnightly till i feel my knee's could handle e/w training.

Im taking joint care and peptides so im hoping i can get over the issues soon.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

felt a bit better last night

shoulders

Seated db press, warm up, 38kgs 15reps, 40kgs 10reps, 42kgs 8reps, 44kgs 6reps.

bent over everse flys, 12kgs 15, 12kgs 15, 14kgs 12, 14kgs 11

plate raises, 4 sets, 20kgs, rep range between 10-15

FST7 Flyers 10kgs

Calves

im limited to what i can do in DL as its poor for calves

Used the leg press for heel raises, done 4 sets, went up to over 380kgs managed between 12-15 reps

40mins cardio done.

im going to pizza hut as my cheat tomorrow as i got £30 free vouchers. Looking forward to a night out with my 2 little ladies.

i will be weighing in on sat morning, if i dont hit my 2lbs loss i will be dropping 10g of fat out of each meal.

I dont want to introduce am cardio as of yet as im experimentingwith my diet at the mo.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

also i will not be buying any more hgh when i use up my last bit (just over 100iu)

i will opting for the cheap route and use ghrp6 and cjc


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well i weighed myself on sat morning and i had not lost any weight. I think this was down to the heavy weekend with it been my mam's 50th but overall im still on track.

On Monday i trained Back & Bi's

Machine pull overs x 4 sets

Wide arm chins, bw x 10 reps, bw x 10 reps, 5kgs 8 reps, 10kgs 6 reps

seated wide arm cable rows, 4 sets, rep range 15-8

Seated low row machine, 4 sets, rep range 15-8

(i hurt my back last week so took it fairly easy this week)

Preacher curl x 4 sets with a drop set at the end

EZ curls, 40kgs 10 reps, 50 kgs 8 reps, 50 kgs 6 repsi also done 45 mins cardio


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

today i trained chest, i wanted to go fairly heavy today as i have been doing high rep stuff lately

chest

flat BP, 60kgs 15 reps, 8kgs, 12 reps, 100kgs 10 reps, 120kgs 6 reps, 130kgs 3 reps

incline DB, 45kgs 10reps, 47.5kgs 8 reps, 50kgs 5 reps

Cable fly's, 4 sets 15-12 reps

tri's

Push downs, 6 sets ( 3 getting heavy in a row, rest then 3 getting lighter)

I done 40 mins cardio


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i done 40mins on the xtrainer last night

Im starting to see a slight difference in my bf levels but im feeling flat due to the diet

im so hungry at the moment, Dieting with no fat strippers and aas is alot harder once you have dieted assisted. Hats off to the natty guys


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lastnight I trained legs, i was unsure how i would get on as i have not trained legs for 3 weeks plus my back is hurting due to deads last week.

I follwed the work out from the clips i posted earlier.......my god it was hard

Set one, leg press (100kgs +sled) 60 reps (after 20 i moved my feet higher, i repeated this till i done 60)

Squats 105kgs (about 1 min rest from leg press) 11 reps (to failure)

Set two Leg press -same as above

Squats 105kgs 9 reps

finsihed off with some leg ext

Leg ext set 1 - tripple drop set starting at 60kgs, 50kgs, 35kgs and then finished off back at 60kgs for some partial reps to failure

Set 2 - Same as set 1

I then done 30mins cardio

I was happy with the leg work out, i think maybe next time i'll be able to add more weight to the leg press


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Not posted on the journal for a few days as i have been home and had a busy few days.

I weighed myself on sat and i weighed 15.1, which is a loss of 7lbs which is not good. But over a 2 week period i lost 7lbs over all. I had a refeed day on sunday instead of a cheat meal.

As im working over this weekend i wont be able to weigh myself so i'll just be going off how i feel and how i look

I never trained back on monday due to still having issues with my lower back, my back feels alot better now so im happy.

I tarined chest & tris tue

Flat bench, 60kgs & 80kgs warm up, 100kgs x 10, 100kgs x 8, 120kgs x 4 with 2 neg reps

Incline DB, 45kgs x 10, 47.5kgs 8, 50kgs x 4.

Cable fly's, 4 sets, 10-15 reps

Tri's

NGB Press, 3 sets, 12, 10, 10f

Push downs

45mins cardio

I have had today off and i'll be doing legs tomorrow


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Havent updated this for awhile, i have been really busy with nights and overtime

I did not weigh myself on sat as my scales were at home. I wont be able to weigh myself this weekend as im stuck in london working :cursing:

I have not trained back for 2 weeks now (back day was yesterday) But i feel i'll be doing back next weeks as i have recovered.

Im training chest tonight and i'll be doing 45mins cardio as i have been a bit slack lately.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trained chest+tri's wed

Flat bench, warm up 60kgs, 80kgs, 100kgs 10, 110kgs 8, 120kgs 5, 130kgs 3+1 neg rep

Incline DB, 44kgs 8, 44kgs 6, 36kgs 8

Cable flys, 4 sets of 12-15 reps

skull crushers, (inc bar weight) 30kgs 15reps, 40kgs 12, 50kgs 8, 60kgs 5

Rope push downs (really strict, slow with squeeze) 4 sets, 10-15 reps

No cardio as i needed to be somewhere

Lastnight i trained legs fairly heavy and my knee's feel good this morning :thumb:

bike warm up 5 mins

all squats were below parrallel some were atg

Squats, warm up 50kgs, 60kgs, 100kgs 10 reps, 140kgs 8 reps, 160kgs 4 reps, 160kgs 2

(need some help on the 2nd rep as i made a school boy error and stopped looking up so ended up leaning forwards slightly)

leg ext, 2 sets, each set triple drop with a jump back up to the starting weight and partials till fried

40 mins cardio

the last week has not been great and has involved more cheating, i know this aint good but my gf was doing ma head in regarding dieting just for a holiday (sometimes she just does not understand)

Im back on track now and think i'll reach my goal for been around 14.10/206lbs


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

good luck with the training borostu - when your working away its difficult or at least i find it difficult due to the long hrs worked


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> i know i could not believe i had to stand next to richie
> 
> I train in deny's in stockton too. I train in the mornings tho.


i gather that is the old moores gym in the town

i used to train there a long time ago over 10yr ago at least might have a pop in there when i am off work i am currently living down on junction rd at the moment so not far at all


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

parmos said:


> good luck with the training borostu - when your working away its difficult or at least i find it difficult due to the long hrs worked


when i work away i get to train for free as my mates the maanger of David L's. I dont mind training late as long as my foods prep'ed for the following day as i hate cooking late at night.

Mate i found it really hard dieting for the show while working long shifts and traveling back and forwards from london to stockton


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

parmos said:


> i gather that is the old moores gym in the town
> 
> i used to train there a long time ago over 10yr ago at least might have a pop in there when i am off work i am currently living down on junction rd at the moment so not far at all


yeah mate its a good gym, marty promised all uk-m members a free training session if i remember rightly so pop in and tell him your from uk-m

The gym has changed alot (for the good) with some very good equipment and decent lads in there


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> yeah mate its a good gym, marty promised all uk-m members a free training session if i remember rightly so pop in and tell him your from uk-m
> 
> The gym has changed alot (for the good) with some very good equipment and decent lads in there


nice one i will do i am off the week after next so will get in that week ive just joined a JJB in morecambe cos goner be here for a few month some nights its after 8ish getting in but gotta do it prevoisly i would sack it but i wanna get bigger and fitter and got a lot more motivation just lack the diet


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

parmos said:


> nice one i will do i am off the week after next so will get in that week ive just joined a JJB in morecambe cos goner be here for a few month some nights its after 8ish getting in but gotta do it prevoisly i would sack it but i wanna get bigger and fitter and got a lot more motivation just lack the diet


well James L always says he would rather miss a training session than a meal, so if im travelling an miss 1 body part one week i wont loose sleep over it

So dont knock your pan out trying to get to the gym all the time, rest and food are just as important (you already most prob know this, so sorry teach you to suck eggs)

If your in around 9ish give me a shout and we'll train if your up for it. I'll be doing

Back + bi's Tue

Chest + Tri's wed

Legs thurs

Shoulder + hams/calves depending on what i do leg day


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

come on stu less of this cheating


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

parmos said:


> i gather that is the old moores gym in the town
> 
> i used to train there a long time ago over 10yr ago at least might have a pop in there when i am off work i am currently living down on junction rd at the moment so not far at all


Excuse me for jumping in on your journal, Stu:whistling:

I see that you live in the posh area of Noton , Parmos. I live near Norton duck pond. I train at Moores (Denys) & have done for many years. As Stu has said, it is a good place to train & is now better than it was:thumbup1:

I am there usually on an evening & it is fairly quiet. Marty is quite picky about who he lets in, so no kids or muppets allowed!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> come on stu less of this cheating


i know hilly i'm such a douche bag, the thing is my gf was giving me a hard time saying how boring i was been and stuff like that as i was only dieting for a hol and the temptation got the better of me (thats my excuse)

but as a punishment for been greedy there will be no cheat tomorrow.

Over all i think i'm still on track and will have averaged 2lbs loss a week

oh and your looking top draw hilly really shocked at how big you look for your weight


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

DAZ4966 said:


> Excuse me for jumping in on your journal, Stu:whistling:
> 
> I see that you live in the posh area of Noton , Parmos. I live near Norton duck pond. I train at Moores (Denys) & have done for many years. As Stu has said, it is a good place to train & is now better than it was:thumbup1:
> 
> I am there usually on an evening & it is fairly quiet. Marty is quite picky about who he lets in, so no kids or muppets allowed!


*I am there usually on an evening & it is fairly quiet. Marty is quite picky about who he lets in, so no kids or muppets allowed*

lmao hopefully i aint either mate

yeah i am living in the new apartments on the old golf course mate so not that posh lol from acklam originally in the Boro


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Excuse me for jumping in on your journal, Stu:whistling:
> 
> I see that you live in the posh area of Noton , Parmos. I live near Norton duck pond. I train at Moores (Denys) & have done for many years. As Stu has said, it is a good place to train & is now better than it was:thumbup1:
> 
> I am there usually on an evening & it is fairly quiet. *Marty is quite picky about who he lets in, so no kids or muppets allowed*!


Its ok Daz :beer:

This is what i like about marty, he likes to get involved with his members who are willing to learn.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> well James L always says he would rather miss a training session than a meal, so if im travelling an miss 1 body part one week i wont loose sleep over it
> 
> So dont knock your pan out trying to get to the gym all the time, rest and food are just as important (you already most prob know this, so sorry teach you to suck eggs)
> 
> ...


will do mate goner have a few days away with the family 1st but i will be home for 2wks anyway so will sent you a message through

cheers


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

parmos said:


> *I am there usually on an evening & it is fairly quiet. Marty is quite picky about who he lets in, so no kids or muppets allowed*
> 
> lmao hopefully i aint either mate
> 
> yeah i am living in the new apartments on the old golf co**** mate so not that posh lol from acklam originally in the Boro


oh i know which houses our refering too, looks like it will be a nice area once finished.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> oh i know which houses our refering too, looks like it will be a nice area once finished.


aint bad just a stop gap really before i buy somewhere later in the yr only there cos missus parents live local i work away n got 2kids 1 only 2month old so its handy for the missus

i prefer been on the other side of the water (no offence lol) meaning Boro


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

parmos said:


> aint bad just a stop gap really before i buy somewhere later in the yr only there cos missus parents live local i work away n got 2kids 1 only 2month old so its handy for the missus
> 
> i prefer been on the other side of the water (no offence lol) meaning Boro


its ok mate no offence taken.

Send me a message or give me a shout on here when you want to train

:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> i know hilly i'm such a douche bag, *the thing is my gf was giving me a hard time saying how boring i was been and stuff like that as i was only dieting for a hol and the temptation got the better of me (thats my excuse)*
> 
> but as a punishment for been greedy there will be no cheat tomorrow.
> 
> ...


wouldnt admit that in public pal - tell who wears the pants in ure relationship :lol:

cheers mate


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> wouldnt admit that in public pal - tell who wears the pants in ure relationship :lol:
> 
> cheers mate


she wholes the key to sex so she wins, but she is open to bribes by with lol

well she cant half moan so i just ate the curry to shut her up lol :laugh:

I never enjoyed eating it....... lol


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

parmos said:


> *I am there usually on an evening & it is fairly quiet. Marty is quite picky about who he lets in, so no kids or muppets allowed*
> 
> lmao hopefully i aint either mate
> 
> yeah i am living in the new apartments on the old golf course mate so not that posh lol from acklam originally in the Boro


One bit of advice which may be of help to you about parking outside of Denys in Stockton - new rules are in place, but no signs to clarify. I got a parking ticket last Friday:cursing:. I spoke to the traffic warden who explained why I was given it, but the reason was total b8llocks. I have appealed against it.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

borostu82 said:


> Lastnight i trained legs fairly heavy and my knee's feel good this morning :thumb:
> 
> bike warm up 5 mins
> 
> ...


I missed out that after my last set i dropped to 100kgs and went to complete failure.

I trained shoulders & Calves friday

Seated DB shoulder press, warm up, 38kgs 12 reps, 40kgs 8, 44kgs 6, 48kgs 4reps (last one i needed spotting on)

DB flys, set 1, 12kgs, 14kgs, 16kgs, 1 min rest, 16kgs, 14kgs, 12kgs

ste 2 was the same as set1

single arm bent over flys, 14kgs 12reps, 16kgs 12reps, 18kgs 10reps

DB shrugs, 4 sets, 48kgs 10-15reps

calf raises on the leg press, 5 sets, 12-20 reps (started with 150kgs finished on 340kgs)

I done 40mins cardio

I had no cheat on Sat due to been naughty mid week, My legs have been really sore all weekend and im still suffering big style today, but no knee pain


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

been a while lol

Last tue i trained Back and Bi's

first session on back for 2 weeks due to injuring my lower back. i trained with my bro and a friend so had a spotter 

wg pull ups, 10reps, 10kgs 8, 15kgs 7, 20kgs 5 then dropped to bw and managed 4 more reps

machine seated row 4 sets 12-8 reps

machine pull overs 4 sets 12-8 reps

wg cable row 4 sets 12-8 reps

Bi's

DB curls, 22.5kgs 10reps, 25kgs 8, 27.5kgs 6, 30kgs 5 reps (spotted on 2)

Preacher curl, tripple drop set

40mins cardio

last wed i trained shoulders

Seated DB shoulder press, warm up, 40kgs 8, 45kgs 6, 47.5kgs 6reps, 50kgs 4 reps

DB flys, 12kgs, 15ks, 17.5kgs, Tripple drop set

bent over flys (cables), 4 sets, rep range 15-12 reps

45 mins cardio

Thurs i done legs

Warm up

Squats, 100kgs 10 reps, 140kgs 8reps, 160kgs 6 reps, 180kgs 4 reps

Leg ext, 2 tripple drop sets

No pain in knee's again this week :thumb:

30mins cardio

Lastnight i trained Back + Bi's

deadlifts,

warm up, 100kgs 10 reps, 140kgs 8, 160kgs 4, 180kgs 3

(i took it easy as i wanted to see how my back would hold up and i felt fine)

wg pull ups,

10 reps, 10kgs 8, 15kgs 5, 20kgs 3 dropped to bw and done 2 more reps

db pull overs

3 sets 38kgs, 8-15reps

wg seated cable row

3 sets, 10-15 reps

rope pull overs JL style

3 sets, 15 reps

Bi's

DB curls

20kgs 10 reps, 24kgs 8 reps, 28kgs 5

preacher

tripple drop set

40mins cardio

Thank fook i have wrote all that out lol i'll try not to be as slack next time

well im stuck in londion due to working over time so there wont be no weigh in till next sat.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well tonight i trained chest and tri's. not sure why but my tri's were sore today i think maybe don to the db pull overs

Chest

Incline DB press,

warm up, 30kgs 15 reps, 40kgs 8 reps, 50kgs 5 reps, 50kgs 3 reps.

(had no spotter so i feel i wasted alot of energy getting the 40's and 50's up so think i'll do alot better when my training partners is back off hol)

Incline DB flys, 4 sets, rep range 15-8, 20kgs, 22kgs, 22kgs, 22kgs

Machine chest press, 4 sets, rep range 15-6 with a tripple drop on last set

Tri's

i tried skull crushers but got a massive pain in my shoulder after a few reps so stopped.

tri push down,

set 1 4 straight sets getting heavier in weigh untill i cant get more than 6, set 2 4 straight sets starting on the weight i finished on getting lighter until i end up on my starting weight

bent over tri extention with rope

4 sets, rep range, 12-15

40mins cardio


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

just a quick update

I am seeing James L on tues so will be speaking to him regarding a clean off season diet as i find i put weight on very easy then i struggle to get it back off, this results in me having too much to do come show time

I will post pics around the begining of June to show what stage im at as i have been dieting (needed to shift a lil bit of fat before hol)

I will admit i have not been 100% strict and i have done no morning cardio and i have missed cardio sessions.

I have used no AAS or fat strippers and i have still lost over a stone up to now, i am now learning more about my body and how i my body reacts

oh and my back, bi's, tris are really sore. NO training tonight as its my rest day


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Stu,

I was chatting with James on Saturday morning at Deny's.

He is at the Expo this weekend on the CNP stand. I am going Sunday, so said I would go & see him (for advice & free samples:thumbup1.

Are you going?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> I was chatting with James on Saturday morning at Deny's.
> 
> ...


nah mate im working nights over the weekend so will see james tue morning for a beasting after no sleep lol

A few of the lads from deny's are going tho.

James is a top bloke who is really friendly:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

had wednesday as my rest day this week and im feeling good today, sore but good and im fired up for legs tonight.

I'll be doing higher reps and high intesity(sp) follwed by 30-45mins on the bike

i have not posted my diet for awhile and i have altered is slightly since the start, so here it is

Meal 1 4 whole omega 3 eggs, 25g isolate

meal 2 45g iso, 35g natty PB

meal 3 250g turkey, 35g almonds

meal 4 45g iso, 35g natty pb

meal 5 200g salmon, green salad

meal 6 55g iso, 40g natty pb


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I never trained thurs as it was a good friends leaving party ( no drink for me tho)

I trained shoulders on friday

Seated DB Shoulder Press x 4

Machine seated flys x 3

Bent over reverse flys x 3

Shrugs x3

Calves

Raises on Leg press x 4

Cardio 40mins

I did not put the weights cos due to having no training partner and lack of men in the gym i could not push it


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trained at the Ministry of Muscle in kent as i had a session with James L.

He put me through a chest and tri work out.

all reps were between 10-15

Chest

Incline smith machine bench - 4 sets on the last set i done a tripple drop with pauses

Incline DB flys - 4 sets

Machine press - 4 sets on the last set i done another tripple drop with pauses

Machine flys - 4 sets on the last set yet another tripple drop with pauses

Tri's

Tri push downs - 4 sets

Overhead tri extention - 4 sets

Some medievil tricep machine - 4 sets

30mins cardio

We also planned my diet for when i get back off holiday

meal 1 - 4 whole omega 3 eggs, 80gs oats, 25g isolate

meal 2 - 45g isolate, 30g peanut butter

meal 3 - 250g turkey, 30g almonds

meal 4 - 80g oats, 45g isolate, 30g peanut butter

meal 5 - 200-250g salmon/steak, salad

meal 6 - 45g isolate, 30g peanut butter

pwo - 2 scps pro recovery

cardio will be 4 x 30mins ew

when im board at work i'll work out all the micros


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

When i was home on Thurs i trained legs, i done the y3t (Neil Hill style)

Set one = 60 reps on leg press, 100kgs ATG squats to failure

Set two= same as above

Leg ext = triple drop set. After last drop put the weight back to the starting weight and do partials to failure

Set 2 = same as one

Cardio = 30mins

I trained shoulders with James as he was in the north east

seated DB press, 25kgs 15reps, 30kgs 15 reps, 35kgs 10 reps, 40kgs 8ish reps

side lat raises, 12kgs - 15kgs, 1-15 reps, last set to failure then done partial movement to failure

Machine press (the machine is almost like a b'neck press) 4 sets, last set we done a drop set

bent over revers flys, 15kgs-17.5kgs

cardio = 30mins


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

is that diet to start gaining mate or still loosing?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> is that diet to start gaining mate or still loosing?


its to gain but stay very lean, on training days its around 170g carbs and on non training days 120g carbs

I am seeing james again after a month of been on this and we'll adjust the carbs then.

I'll work out the micro's today and see what im having


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds good, im trying something similar. 250 training days and 150 non training with 30 mins cardio 5 x per week in the am and pro is 300.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Stu that Neil Hill legs session is a killer ...we went through it when he was at my gym and then we tried our own version on Friday ....it hurts...a lot ! Are they still hurting today ?

Good luck with it all - with that diet and training, you should do great things ! ;-)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> sounds good, im trying something similar. 250 training days and 150 non training with 30 mins cardio 5 x per week in the am and pro is 300.


just worked all mine out

protein = 350

fats = 141

carbs training day = 164 non training day = 116

over all cals 3319


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jem said:


> Stu that Neil Hill legs session is a killer ...we went through it when he was at my gym and then we tried our own version on Friday ....it hurts...a lot ! Are they still hurting today ?
> 
> Good luck with it all - with that diet and training, you should do great things ! ;-)


Thanks Jem

yeah its savage, i had to have a little lay down after my second set of squats to failure.

I do it every 3rd week, and es they are still slightly sore now and i done them on thurs, they are easing off now like


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

As i want to gain size and cant use any aas as me and my gf are wanting another baby i have decided to run a peptide cycle.

After speak with hilly and getting his advice on it we have come up with a cycle

Everyday

GHRP6 - 100mcg x 3

CJC - 20mcg x 3

Training Days

igf Pre WO - 50mcg bi lat

mgf Post WO - 50mcg bi lat

as i have 80iu's of HGH still i will do 20iu's every sunday for 4 weeks. I will run this cycle for 10 weeks starting when im back from holiday.

I will take pics this friday before my holiday if i get chance i'll post them up before i go


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trained chest last night

Incline smith machine press

4 sets, 15-8 reps, last set set i done a tripple drop with pause between my final reps before my drops

Incline flys

16kgs 15 reps, 18kgs 15reps, 12 reps, 12 reps

Machine press

4 sets, 15-6 reps, last set set i done a tripple drop with pause between my final reps before my drops

Cable flys

4 sets, 15 reps

due to not getting in the gym till late due to some clowns breaking down in the blackwall tunnel i never had time to do tri's or cardio


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

trained back last night seriously could not be bothered lol

BOR BB,

60kg 15 reps, 80kgs 15 reps, 100kgs 10, 100kgs 8 then dropped to 60kgs and repped till failure

WG pull ups (bw)

4 sets, 8-15 reps

seated WG rows

4 sets last set i done a drop set, reps 15-8

Machine pull down(this machine is angles so different from pull ups)

4 sets last set i done a drop set, reps 15-8

Rope pull overs

3 sets

cardio 30mins


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Back from holiday, had a really good time.

I have decided not to post every training session and every small update as its boring and gets repetitive(sp)

I will update the journal with changes and progress pics.

I have started my peptide cycle i planned.

My starting weight was 16.3 stone (i put on a stone in 2 weeks)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well some good news, im going to be a dad again. My partner is approx 7-8 weeks

i will add 500mg test ( and maybe50mg dbols) to my pep cycle in a week or so.

Hopefully i'll have my free sample of crack to sample and review before i start adding aas


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> well some good news, im going to be a dad again. My partner is approx 7-8 weeks
> 
> i will add 500mg test ( and maybe50mg dbols) to my pep cycle in a week or so.
> 
> Hopefully i'll have my free sample of crack to sample and review before i start adding aas


Congrats on the news, Stu. :thumbup1:

I'll bet you can't wait..... the sleepless nights & sh1tty nappies... memories for me


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Congrats on the news, Stu. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll bet you can't wait..... the sleepless nights & sh1tty nappies... memories for me


i dont mind mate, im a heavy sleeper so will sleep thru most lol

test arrived yesterday but im in london so wont be starting for another week or so i think.

i will get pics up at the end of my cycle


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

just an update, there wont be no gear use just yet.

Unfortunately my gf had a miscarriage over the weekend. The week my diet has not been great. Training has been good tho.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

been following the same work out style for a few years so going to mix it up and see how i get on

Push

incline press x 3

incline flys x 2

flat press x 2

mil press x 3

side lat x 2

dips x 2

push down/over head rope ext x 2

Pull

Deads x 3

WG pull ups x 2

BB rows x 2

CG pull downs x 2

Preacher curl x 2

DB Curls x 2

Legs

Squats x 3

leg extentions x 2

alt leg press x 2

sldl x 2

ham curls x2

calfs x 2

i'll be doing 30-40mins cardio after each session


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> just an update, there wont be no gear use just yet.
> 
> Unfortunately my gf had a miscarriage over the weekend. The week my diet has not been great. Training has been good tho.


Missed that update, Stu.

Sorry to hear that - you will just have to try again:thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> Missed that update, Stu.
> 
> Sorry to hear that - you will just have to try again:thumbup1:


Thanks Daz

i like the trying part defo for winners :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

just a quick update.

I am in my second week of a 500ml of test cycle.

im enjoying the new program and i feel very strong with all my weights increasing nicely.

Over the past few weeks i fell off the diet wagon and managed to add around 7-10lbs of fat. This is slowly coming off now and i have the fire back inside me.

I'm looking in to competing end of next year so need to get some more muscle on my small frame

I will put some progress pics up in 2-3 weeks once i have got rid of a little bit of this fat


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad to see ure back at it mate, hope ure well


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> glad to see ure back at it mate, hope ure well


i never stopped mate. i was been a bit of a pig when on my days off. Never got my bloods done. did you find out if they stopped testing for everything?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

nope i got my bloods done after being off ten weeks and test was in normal range 13.8 was over the moon


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> nope i got my bloods done after being off ten weeks and test was in normal range 13.8 was over the moon


so they still test everything? i can remember us chatting about it and i'm sure you said they stopped testing (or you heard they stopped testing for everything)

I have been off for over 8 months, god was it awful lol

just another question. if my height is 177cm what weight would i need to be below to compete as a classic? i cant remember how it works out again


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

their funny about testing. they turned a few people down but i have good chats with the doc so he tested for me. I heard him turn a bloke down while i was their other week tho. think you just need to blag him a little.

think its ure height in cm 100 plus 5 or somit will be on ukbff website. so you would be 77kg plus 5 or sumit like that. 82kg?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> their funny about testing. they turned a few people down but i have good chats with the doc so he tested for me. I heard him turn a bloke down while i was their other week tho. think you just need to blag him a little.
> 
> think its ure height in cm 100 plus 5 or somit will be on ukbff website. so you would be 77kg plus 5 or sumit like that. 82kg?


Thanks mate, just checked it. 81kgs it is for me.

I'm very tempted as i think if i got in proper condition i could be around that.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

after a year of bulking tho wont you be to heavy?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> after a year of bulking tho wont you be to heavy?


I suppose it depends how i gain in the next few months, mybe im been to eager and should wait another year (2012) until i feel i can be more competitve.

I got down to 13.4 stone (84.5kgs) i defo feel i had another 7lbs atleast to come off.

if i did do it it would certainly be very tight


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i had a decent Pull session last night, strengh is defo on the up

Dead's

180kgs x 4

200kgs x 4

220kgs x 2 (i got a vid and will post soon)

WG Pull ups

+10kgs x 8

+20kgs x 6

Seated Rows

Stack x 8

stack +10kgs x 6

DB Pullovers

40kgs x 8

46kgs x 6

EZ Curls

40kgs x 8

50kgs x 8

DB Curls

22kgs x 8

26kgs x 6

I having been having problems with my right Bi so i took it easy(ish)

Hopefully when the fully strength of the gear kicks in over the next 2 weeks i'll increase all the numbers.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Diet Update

Meal 1 - 4 eggs, 70g oats, 25g whey, pineapple

meal 2 - 45g whey, 35g PB, banana

meal 3 - 250g turkey, salad, 3 celery sticks, 35g almonds, banana

meal 4 - 70g oats, 45g whey, 35g PB

meal 5 - 200g salmon/steak, (peppers or salad depending what i am having)

meal 6 - 45g whey, 35g PB

Post work out 80g pro recovery


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i was ****ed off i only got 2 reps last week doing 220kgs deads, so last night i got myself extra fired up and managed 4 reps :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

another good night last night.

with a very sore upper back and a pumped lower back i managed

140kgs x 8

170kgs x 6

190kgs x 3

all reps were asg ( i have never managed over 4 plates to this depth before)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

borostu82 said:


> i was ****ed off i only got 2 reps last week doing 220kgs deads, so last night i got myself extra fired up and managed 4 reps :thumb:


 Nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

xpower said:


> Nice lifting :thumbup1:


Thanks. my aim is to be lifting 260kgs end of the year


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a little update,

i have not weighed myself for a few weeks. My current cycle seems to be in full flow now. i stepped on the scales earlier and i weight 17.11

(current BF is around 20%)

i do aim to get the BF level down and dont feel i should still be gaining fat on my current diet but i think i am so will need to look at my diet again soon


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

where do ya train pal ?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> Just a little update,
> 
> i have not weighed myself for a few weeks. My current cycle seems to be in full flow now. i stepped on the scales earlier and i weight 17.11
> 
> ...


put some beef on there havnt u stu


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

boro_stu said:


> where do ya train pal ?


when i'm home i train at moorse (deny's world gym) i use to train at deny's over b'ham

where do you train?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

jay_bla said:


> put some beef on there havnt u stu


cheers mate.

yeah mate. to be honest i'm only running 500mg test ew and my carbs are fairly low plus my cal's are not that high.

feeling strong now tho and i'm debating on competing next year (end of the year)


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

is it the battle of the borostu's lmao:beer:

hopefully from mid oct i will be home for rest of yr so maybe give denys a go and mulling over the idea of giving eddie ellwoods a try cos i will only be working on the power station along the road


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

eddys is a good gym, trained their for a couple of years previously


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

borostu82 said:


> when i'm home i train at moorse (deny's world gym) i use to train at deny's over b'ham
> 
> where do you train?


Train @ steel city mate


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

hilly said:


> eddys is a good gym, trained their for a couple of years previously


i work at the power station when i aint working away and mainly been using fitness connexxions along the road only because they give us a decent deal cos used it on/off over the last 4yrs but when i am due back there next month might try eddys

are u at moores hilly

i only live round the corner


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

boro_stu said:


> Train @ steel city mate


good gym used it yrs ago when lived in town


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jay_bla said:


> i work at the power station when i aint working away and mainly been using fitness connexxions along the road only because they give us a decent deal cos used it on/off over the last 4yrs but when i am due back there next month might try eddys
> 
> are u at moores hilly
> 
> i only live round the corner


nah mate i train at natural progression and david lloyds depending on how the mood takes me  oh and oxygym very ocasionaly


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

boro_stu said:


> Train @ steel city mate


my mate trains there, Gaz wilson he said its ok ish. where about in boro your from mate?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> nah mate i train at natural progression and david lloyds depending on how the mood takes me  oh and oxygym very ocasionaly


you get about you hilly.


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

borostu82 said:


> my mate trains there, Gaz wilson he said its ok ish. where about in boro your from mate?


from the border (st hildas ) originally, but living in saltersgill now ..


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

jay_bla said:


> no doubt know the bowlers from yrs ago?


yeah mate . kenny bowler was mates with me old fella


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

jay_bla said:


> big kenny died last yr he is my daughters uncle


Yeah i know mate.. r.i.p


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well today i found 220kgs dead lifts easy and managed 4 reps again.

i done my last set on 240kgs and managed 3 reps. i think i may have had one more in but did think my form would have been bad

here is a link to the vid of it


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

had another good session today. i managed 190kgs squat 4 reps (atg)

i weighed myself this morning on the scales i normally go off and i'm 17.10 stone


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Due to gaining some fat i have now dropped the natty PB out (95g which is roughly around 40g fat's)

i have upped all protein shakes from 45g to 55g and i will add 50g/75g carbs in somewhere maybe in meal 3 or 6 either in the form of rice or potatoes


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Had a good work out last night

Push

inc DB press 44kgs x 10, 50kgs x 7, 50kgs x 6

Inc flys 30kgs x 8, 34kgs x6

flat BB press 80kgs x 12, 80kgs x 10

Seated DB shoulder press 38kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 6

flys 18kgs x 8, 20kgs x 7

Dips 20kgs x 10, 25kgs x 8

Tri push downs 49kgs x 8, 56kgs x 6

I got my mate to take a pic to show how fat i am at the mo


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking large stu. BF isnt that high maybe 15-17%. dont get over worried and start restricting cals to much. you are trying to grow. some of us just cant stay lean while we do it unfortunatly


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> looking large stu. BF isnt that high maybe 15-17%. dont get over worried and start restricting cals to much. you are trying to grow. some of us just cant stay lean while we do it unfortunatly


i'm going to lower the fats and up the carbs and see how i react.

I just feel fat and i'm in need for some fat man trousers/jeans

on a good note i feel strong tho


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats whats important mate. ive just had to buy some new worker fit style jeans as my legs are getting to big for other ones lmao.

next time ure around we should get a training session together in at some point


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> thats whats important mate. ive just had to buy some new worker fit style jeans as my legs are getting to big for other ones lmao.
> 
> next time ure around we should get a training session together in at some point


yeah defo mate. i'm in plymouth for a few weeks but back the end of Oct. It would be rude not to anyway as we both train the same way now as well lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

im now in Plymouth and will be training at Bodyline fitness. I will do my best with my diet over the next 2 weeks.

I'm thinking about doing a powerlifting comp early next year as a aim to keep me motivated. i need to look in to when there is shows in my area


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i had a decent session in bodyline fitness its not to bad of a gym and its only a few mins walk away.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Stu, just seen this thread mate.

Very impressed with your pics.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

CJones said:


> Stu, just seen this thread mate.
> 
> Very impressed with your pics.


thanks mate. :beer:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i trained with Tara (bettyboo) tonight, we done back. we trained slightly different from the way i trained but i still enjoyed it.

I done 3 reps on 240kgs deads and i defo feel i have a fair bit more in there.I think i can hit a 260kgs for 2-3 reps in the next month or so.

Just need to work on my bench this year and i think i will do a power lifting comp. (i know i wont be placing anywhere really i just want to set my self some goals to help add some more size and strength)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ahhh ure getting ahead of me on deads. not good guna have to up my game here


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> ahhh ure getting ahead of me on deads. not good guna have to up my game here


i do weigh around 250lbs tho mate  i do honestly think if i was doing 1RM i would be good for a 260kg deadlift

squats i done 195kgs 4 reps ATG

I have not benched for a while due to a shoulder problem but i'll going to man the **** up and start benching again.

well when i'm back after the course we'll have a training session defo, i'll be back for 4 days so could get 3-4 training sessions in if your up for it like


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh for sure mate.

currently im hitting around 220 dead if not more. bench i just got a double on 140 so was very pleased and squats im around 170-180


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> yeh for sure mate.
> 
> currently im hitting around 220 dead if not more. bench i just got a double on 140 so was very pleased and squats im around 170-180


some good weight there hilly


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i have notn posted for a bit due to my course (which i passed :thumb: )

I did not train the second week in Plymouth but would like to thank Betty for letting me train with her.

I have trained this week and i have felt very strong.

I done 3 reps on 240kgs deadlift and then thought i would try 1RM on 260kgs. After 3 attempts i manged to get it just below my knee's.

i did smash a PB on squats which made up for the dead's. I done 200kgs ATG for 4 reps. I'll be doing 210kgs next week as i feel i could have gone heavier this week.

Due to been away on a course and having touble weighing my food i was just tried to eat every 3 hours. I now weight 18 stone 3lbs

I will get a vid of my squats up next week


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i managed my x-mass target on tuesday 260kg deadlift :thumb:

i was thinking of doing a power lifting show next year to help keep the hunger there as i wont be doing any BB shows but i have been having issues flat benching due to problems in my right shoulder. (Incline DB press is fine so is shoulder press)

I have woken this morning with a probelm with my neck. as the day is going on its getting worse so dont think i'll be squating tonight :cursing:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i trained with Jay_bla (jason) on wed. he managed 180kgs dead lift after not doing them for a long time.....very impressive.

this week i managed 2 reps on 250kgs deadlifts. i did not want to do my 1rm i'll move on to 260kgs when i manage 3-4 reps on 250kgs

i changed to incline BB as the 50kgs db are becoming too easy.

as this was my first time in a long time on inc bb i did not want to push it to much. i managed 140kgs for 4

squats this week i managed another PB as i done 210kgs atg for 4 reps. next week i'll be moving up to 220kgs i think.......need to see how i feel


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

right son nice lifting.

hit 240 this week deadlift for 1. that was after hiting 230 for 1 first. i reckon means im good for 250 this week. thats at a bw of 99kg, 219lbish.

hoping to hit 260 next in next 3 weeks if i can without killing myself lol. squat i reckon im good for 200 for 1 maybe and bench 150 for 1. how u reckon that will stand if we do a powerlifting comp next year.

ure kickin my ass with squats lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> right son nice lifting.
> 
> hit 240 this week deadlift for 1. that was after hiting 230 for 1 first. i reckon means im good for 250 this week. thats at a bw of 99kg, 219lbish.
> 
> ...


Mate i think thats strong for you body weight.

atm i think i could do 270kgs dead, 220kgs squat and about 140kg bench (i'm really struggling flat)

i think you would do well mate. i'm still up for it like i will need to diet down a bit lil i about 18.7 stone.

we'll defo have to train soon tho mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

definatly mate, start a mini diet myself in 3 weeks. wanna cut a little bit off and prime before i start building again


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

hilly said:


> definatly mate, start a mini diet myself in 3 weeks. wanna cut a little bit off and prime before i start building again


i'll be cleaning things up in jan mate


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> i trained with Jay_bla (jason) on wed. he managed 180kgs dead lift after not doing them for a long time.....very impressive.
> 
> this week i managed 2 reps on 250kgs deadlifts. i did not want to do my 1rm i'll move on to 260kgs when i manage 3-4 reps on 250kgs
> 
> ...


cheers pal

had a decent week training last week nothing to crazy just wanna get some constituency going i am home for a while now so goner be getting in more


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

jay_bla said:


> cheers pal
> 
> had a decent week training last week nothing to crazy just wanna get some constituency going i am home for a while now so goner be getting in more


I'm in london over most week days for a few weeks but when i'm back we'll get in and do some legs:thumb:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

sounds good pal just send us a text whenever!! just been over to ireland for the weekend on the lash but goner get in tonight to start the week off

need to push on abit in the gym as well so if you are around give us a shout:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i decided on sunday that it is about time i lost a bit of fat as i have defo put on way to much, i'm struggling to get clothes to fit my fat **** and legs lol

I trained back last night after a good day of eating clean

Deadlifts

3 warm up sets

180kgs x 6

220kgs x 4

250kgs x 3

Wide arm pull ups

+10kgs x 8

+15kgs x 7

Seated cable rows

Stack x 12

stack + 7.5 x 10 (this is all i was allowed to put on as i broke it when i added 20kgs a couple of weeks before)

Narror grip pull downs

Stack x 12

Stack +10kgs x 8

DB curls

24kgs x 8

26kgs x 6

EZ bar curls

40kgs x 10

50kgs x 6

When i was deadlifting i said to my training partner (the manager of DL) that i think we need some mats as this could be loud plus the gym is on the second floor

Just after we finished dead's someone who worked there came up and said when we were deadlifting one of the light fittings below fell out and just missed someone lol


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well 3rd day of eating clean is going well, even in an office with cakes everywhere 

Last night was Push

Incline BB press

2xwarm up

100kgs x 10

120kgs x 8

140kgs x 4 (2 spotted as my elbow started to hurt)

incline BB flys

28kgs x 10

34kgs x 6

Flat DB press

40kgs x 10

48kgs x 6

Seated DB shoulder press

40kgs x 9

46kgs x 7

Flys

22kgs x 8

24kgs x 5

Dips

+20kgs x 10

+30kgs x 6

Tri push downs

50kgs x 8

40kgs x 10

i had to go easy on the Tri push downs as my elbow was hurting

I was lucky enough for my mate to sort me out with free massage when i finished.

I'm now hoping to get a massage once a week. She did say i needed to stretch more as i seriously lack flexablity

So from now on i'll start to stretch a bit more


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trained legs last night, i was still suffering with very bad back pumps tho.

Squats

2 warm up

140kgs x 10

180kgs x 6

210kgs x 4 (last one was spotted)

Leg press

350kgs plus sled x 8

400kgs plus sled x 6

leg ext

stack x 12

stack +20kgs x 8

SLDL

100kgs x 12

120kgs x 8

Calf raises (on leg press machine)

Lots of weight x 12

lots of weight plus 120kgs lol x 10

i'm a lil dissapointed with my squat lastnight as i was hoping to get 4 reps clean on 210kgs as i wanted to move up to 220kgs


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Over the mood with today, i managed 260kgs (6plates either side) for 3 reps deadlifts. I was going to video it but most ppl in the gym were watching so did not wanna seem to much of a tool

i think i'll go for 4 reps next week


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

nice one stu thats some doing :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i was going to try 4 reps but the 3rd one took it out of me, hows your traing going?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> i was going to try 4 reps but the 3rd one took it out of me, hows your traing going?


going well stu (i think) lol

mon - chest flat Dbs, Incline DBs, Decline BB Bench, flys

tues or wed - back routine we did

thur - legs squats, leg press,leg raise,calf raise

fri - shoulders DB press, OH BB stand press, front/side raises

just need to keep it up mate diet is the biggest issue cant seem to eat good lol getting protein down the old neck as well


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

jay_bla said:


> going well stu (i think) lol
> 
> mon - chest flat Dbs, Incline DBs, Decline BB Bench, flys
> 
> ...


are you working your hamstrings?

half the battle with the diet is down to preparing your food, you cant eat what you dont have.

Well i trained push tue's

Inc BB press

2 warm ups

100kgs x 10

120kgs x 8 (the inside of my elbow/bicep started to hurt after 1 rep)

140kgs x 4

Inc flys

30kgs x 10

35kgs x 7

Flat DB press

40kgs x 9

45kgs x 6

DB Shoulder press

40kgs x 10

45kgs x 7

Flys

20kgs x 8

22kgs x 6

Dips

body weight x 2 sets ( my arm was killing me, i really struggled with it)

Tri push down

i was been a girl due to my arm hurting


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> are you working your hamstrings?
> 
> half the battle with the diet is down to preparing your food, you cant eat what you dont have.
> 
> ...


will need to incorporate my hams cos i have always struggled with them i think it boils down to have short legs they have always felt tight when training them

getting in min 4 nights a week missed last night had to mind all the kids!! then havin a takeaway with the daughter:cursing: but in tonight doing back :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah dont neglect them mate, get em in there lol

i find eating strict is hard when i'm home as there is always temptation


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> yeah dont neglect them mate, get em in there lol
> 
> i find eating strict is hard when i'm home as there is always temptation


well missus said on sunday that she was on a healthy eating diet till xmas, i was like yeah sound me too then she made a mince dinner that could have fed the 5 thousand with lol felt sick after it!! did have a shake before it as well lol

had daughter round last night she was like dad wot we having for tea so ended up with a kebab n a pizza to share then i finished of the missus's KFC ha ha


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

jay_bla said:


> well missus said on sunday that she was on a healthy eating diet till xmas, i was like yeah sound me too then she made a mince dinner that could have fed the 5 thousand with lol felt sick after it!! did have a shake before it as well lol
> 
> had daughter round last night she was like dad wot we having for tea so ended up with a kebab n a pizza to share then i finished of the missus's KFC ha ha


My GF is the same, she cook something then she will be like do you want some stu, after i have clearly said before hand that i'm trying to clean up my diet lol


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> My GF is the same, she cook something then she will be like do you want some stu, after i have clearly said before hand that i'm trying to clean up my diet lol


not our faults after all then lmao:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm fat as **** beacuse of our lass

thats some excuse right there, think i'll use it


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I'm getting myself fired up for tonight as i'm hoping to squat 220kgs for a few reps tonight. Not done this for a very long time and to be honest they were not parrallel

Time to get motivated!!!!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

well i nailed 220kgs, i managed 3 reps. The 3rd rep was a bit shallow as my knee straps broke/ripped (it was the velcro that ripped off)

i was a lil annoyed at this so managed some high reps on 420kgs + on the leg press i lost count at 8 but think i got 12-15

i will get some pics of me at my heaviest next week


----------

